# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  RoboGlove, robotic glove technology

## Airicist

Contributors:

NASA

General Motors

Bioservo Technologies AB

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Glove & NASA Technology Licensing Opportunities 

 Published on Aug 8, 2014




> Researchers at the NASA Johnson Space Center in collaboration with General Motors have designed and developed Robo-Glove, a wearable human grasp assist device, to help reduce the grasping force needed to operate tools for an extended time or for repetitive motion tasks. This wearable device allows the user to tightly grip tools and other items for longer periods of time without experiencing muscle discomfort or strain. The Robo-Glove also has potential applications in prosthetic devices, rehabilitation aids, and people with impaired or limited arm and hand muscle strength.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A RoboGlove designed by NASA and GM will help factory workers get a grip"

by James Vincent
July 6, 2016

----------

